# modification apparence dossier



## kaz57 (10 Décembre 2006)

Salut à vous tous. Je tout nouveau avec un mac depuis mercredi super mac.
J'ai une petie question et-il possible de modifier l'apparence des dossiers comme le fait wind...
merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Romain le Malin (10 Décembre 2006)

kaz57 a dit:


> Salut à vous tous. Je tout nouveau avec un mac depuis mercredi super mac.
> J'ai une petie question et-il possible de modifier l'apparence des dossiers comme le fait wind...
> merci d'avance pour vos réponses



Salut kaz57 et bienvenu sur MacGé  

puisque tu découvres le monde Mac, je te conseille fortement le site Mac OS X facile qui est LA référence de tous les débutants sous Mac OS.

Tu trouveras la réponse dans la section "Astuces diverses"


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2006)

Je pense qu'il faut que tu sois plus explicite sur les &#233;l&#233;ments &#224; personnaliser. Je mets ton fil dans le sous-forum Customisation.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2006)

kaz57 a dit:


> Salut à vous tous. Je tout nouveau avec un mac depuis mercredi super mac.
> J'ai une petie question et-il possible de modifier l'apparence des dossiers comme le fait wind...
> merci d'avance pour vos réponses



Tu veux dire comme ça?

Clic droit (ou contrôle + clic) sur l'image que tu souhaites mettre >> Lire les informations >> Clic / Copier sur la petite vignette en haut à gauche.

Ensuite même opération pour l'icône de réception, mais là tu fais >> Clic / Coller sur la petite vignette. Et si tu veux revenir à l'icône originale, appuis sur retour (<).

Si c'est plus général, je laisse cela aux spécialistes.


----------



## kaz57 (10 Décembre 2006)

ma question et la suivante lorsque je crée un nouveau dossier dans mes documents mes t'il possible de modifié l'icone du dossier


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Pomme I sur le dossier, Pomme I sur l'icone.
Pomme C sur l'icone et Pomme V sur le dossier.
Sinon Candybar mais c'est payant.


----------



## iLight (21 Janvier 2007)

Salut, il existe aussi une methode gratuite si tu veux changer l'apparence de tout les dossiers meme ceux que tu créra plus tard.
J'ai fait un petit tuto la dessus : ici


----------

